# Whole Home DVR - Samsung RVU



## bobneedshelp (Oct 26, 2007)

I want to install Whole Home with 2 existing TVs and 3 new Samsung TVs with RVU, DLNA, ...

I was thinking I would want something like:
HR34 connected to the internet via ethernet and a TV
HR21 connected to another TV (this is a DVR model)
3 other Samsung TVs with RVU

Questions:

Will the current HR21 DVR work?
How much does this cost from DirecTV (do they charge for RVU TVs)? What are other charges I should expect?
Anyone use RVU yet and does it work?
Any guidance on what I actually need?

I thought this might be an effective way to replace my current analog distribution system to 3 existing TVs.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

1. Yes the HR21 will still work, and you will be able to watch your HR34 recordings on it, as well as your HR21 recordings on the HR34 if you have Whole Home DVR. However, you will not be able to watch the HR21 recordings on the Samsung RVU TVs. The RVU TVs can only see recordings from the HR34.

2. $6 for each RVU TV up to 3. We don't know yet if they are going to continue charging $6 for every TV after 3 or not, hopefully they don't since you can only use 3 at a time.

3. Yes there are some people here using RVU with the Samsung TVs. It works, but some are complaining about speed/remote response issues. Also Samsung has broken RVU in some of the TVs with a firmware update.

4. I believe you have to have a DECA adapter at each RVU TV. I think DirecTV has to come out and install everything though, so they will just set it up for you.

I recommend checking out this thread.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=200469


----------



## bobneedshelp (Oct 26, 2007)

So there are only 2 of us but we have TVs in 5 different locations. In my scenario I would be paying for all 5 TVs (2 with receivers and 3 RVUs). I didn't realize that they would charge on a per tv basis. Is there any cost savings with RVU or should I just get receivers for each TV?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

With what you want, you'll have 10 tuners and as such will need a standard LNB with a SWM16 installed.


----------



## bobneedshelp (Oct 26, 2007)

Why would I have 10 tuners? I would have 1-hr34, 1-other tuner, and 3 TVs with RVU.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bobneedshelp said:


> Why would I have 10 tuners? I would have 1-hr34, 1-other tuner, and 3 TVs with RVU.


Your tuner count would be 7 [HR34 = 5 + HR21 = 2]
The 3 RVU TVs would only have access to the HR34.
Moving to receivers for these 3 TVs, would up the tuner count to 10, but would give access through MRV to both DVRs from these TVs.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

bobneedshelp said:


> So there are only 2 of us but we have TVs in 5 different locations. In my scenario I would be paying for all 5 TVs (2 with receivers and 3 RVUs). I didn't realize that they would charge on a per tv basis. Is there any cost savings with RVU or should I just get receivers for each TV?


Yes you will have to pay for each TV location (well you will pay for and get refunded the $6/month for your primary receiver since it is included in your package fee). So in your case RVU doesn't save you any money. What we have yet to find out is if you will still have the $6/month fee for more than 3 RVU TVs. Hopefully not, and then that will allow for savings. If that were the case you could get rid of the HR21 and have 4 RVU TVs and save $6/month. Like I said though, we don't know for sure if that is going to be the case or not. I hope so because then I will finally be able to get my parents to switch over to DriecTV. They are kind of like you, there are only 2 of them in the house but they have 8 TVs. There is no way they would ever pay $42/month in mirroring fees (HR34 and 7 RVU clients) to have a DirecTV receiver at each TV. But if they only had to pay $18/month for the HR34 and 3 RVU clients that is much more reasonable.



bobneedshelp said:


> Why would I have 10 tuners? I would have 1-hr34, 1-other tuner, and 3 TVs with RVU.


He is mistaken. You would only have 7 tuners (5 for the HR34, 2 for the HR21), so you would get a SWM LNB install.


----------



## bobneedshelp (Oct 26, 2007)

> As far as fees go you would have a $6/month fee for the HR21, and three $6/month RVU fees for the three Samsung TVs.


I'm guessing there is a fee for the HR34 as well. So basically 1 Whole Home DVR capability (HR34) $20, 1 HD Receiver for the TV that wouldn't have RVU - $6, and 3 RVU TVs ($6/each).

I guess I'm surprised that the RVU cost is the same as leasing a receiver on a monthly basis plus the Whole Home cost. It looks like it would just be cheaper to lease a DVR for each TV?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bobneedshelp said:


> I'm guessing there is a fee for the HR34 as well. So basically 1 Whole Home DVR capability (HR34) $20, 1 HD Receiver for the TV that wouldn't have RVU - $6, and 3 RVU TVs ($6/each).
> 
> I guess I'm surprised that the RVU cost is the same as leasing a receiver on a monthly basis plus the Whole Home cost. It looks like it would just be cheaper to lease a DVR for each TV?


"Yeah" deals on the monthly fees just aren't there.
The MRV works so well I don't need a DVR on each TV, as the only thing it would give is the pause of live TV.
Two DVRs and client receivers for the others work for me, as I can watch my recordings from anywhere.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

bobneedshelp said:


> I'm guessing there is a fee for the HR34 as well. So basically 1 Whole Home DVR capability (HR34) $20, 1 HD Receiver for the TV that wouldn't have RVU - $6, and 3 RVU TVs ($6/each).
> 
> I guess I'm surprised that the RVU cost is the same as leasing a receiver on a monthly basis plus the Whole Home cost. It looks like it would just be cheaper to lease a DVR for each TV?


I believe if all you have is an HR34 and RVU clients you don't have to pay for Whole Home DVR (I could be mistaken on that though). So that would save you $3/month.

Your first receiver's lease/mirroring fee is included in the package price. So if you've got Choice Xtra the $69/month charge covers your HR34 (or the HR21, whichever is considered the primary receiver on your account). However, some states make them charge tax on that lease/mirroring fee seperately so you might see a $6/month charge for it, and then a $6 credit to offset the charge. So for example if you state makes them charge a 5% tax on the lease/mirroring fee you will see a $6 charge for the primary reciever, get $0.30 tax charged on it, and then get a $6 credit. This way DirecTV isn't really charging you for the receiver, but the state get's their $0.30 for it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> I believe if...


The new plan has a $20/fee for advanced services, which include the HD fee, the DVR fee, & the MRV fee.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> The new plan has a $20/fee for advanced services, which include the HD fee, the DVR fee, & the MRV fee.


I forgot about that. I don't have an HR34 so I don't think my bill is like that. Or maybe it is and I just haven't checked it in a while since the amount charged hasn't been abnormal.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> I forgot about that. I don't have an HR34 so I don't think my bill is like that. Or maybe it is and I just haven't checked it in a while since the amount charged hasn't been abnormal.


Neither is mine, and because I have all three as legacy options, I'm paying $1/month more [$10 + $8 + $3].


----------



## bobneedshelp (Oct 26, 2007)

It's been 4 months now, does anyone have more definitive information on pricing with the HR34 and RVU?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

bobneedshelp said:


> It's been 4 months now, does anyone have more definitive information on pricing with the HR34 and RVU?


Initial cost or recurring monthly cost (or both)?

I believe the HR34/Genie is now $349, a C31 RVU client box is $99. Monthly for any RVU client is $6 (whether it is a Samsung TV or C31).


----------

